# Anyone here like sushi?



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just want to know who love tortoises and sushi like me


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 15, 2012)

Hate seafood! Thank God for Teryaki Chicken lol.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 15, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Hate seafood! Thank God for Teryaki Chicken lol.



lol at least there is chicken for ya haha


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 15, 2012)

Everyday I have classes before, after, or around lunch. The campus has a really good sushi bar. The rocket rolls have to be my favorite.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 15, 2012)

No me, raw meat does not agree with me!


----------



## Creedence (Sep 16, 2012)

Straight up delicious. Too bad everywhere around me is super expensive. Eh, maybe it's a good thing. I'd probably be five hundred pounds if it was cheap.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 16, 2012)

I eat vegetarian sushi and make it at home with brown rice


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 16, 2012)

I love Sushi!!! and definately love my Tortoise, Michi!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 16, 2012)

I love them both too!!!


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

We looooooove sushi and of course torts and any other animal.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 16, 2012)

I love to look at it, but am too chicken to try it.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I love to look at it, but am too chicken to try it.



Start with vegetable or cooked sushi


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I love to look at it, but am too chicken to try it.



Go to a place the a sushi lover recommends and try it. I was skeptical at first too. I would never have eaten raw fish. I took the leap and soooo glad I did. I just would not recommend going to any ole place though. That could be bad.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Sep 16, 2012)

I LOVE sushi. And my torts. The only way to go for me is "all you can eat" sushi, that way, you can try everything and keep the tab somewhat reasonable ;-)


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 16, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> I LOVE sushi. And my torts. The only way to go for me is "all you can eat" sushi, that way, you can try everything and keep the tab somewhat reasonable ;-)



All you can eat sushi bars are the only way to go!


----------



## arwengraff (Sep 16, 2012)

I LOVE sushi. I too agree that I would weigh a lot if it were cheaper. My tort is my pride & joy though.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 16, 2012)

I LOVE sushi too! I could eat it everyday! I'm not joking. My four kids & husband like it too. It's not a pretty bill but so worth it.


----------



## Biff Malibu (Sep 16, 2012)

Big fan of sushi and all types of cuisine in general.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 16, 2012)

LOVE sushi, but has to have wasabi, ginger and soy sauce to dip it in. Yummmmmm.


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm also a fan of sushi.


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 16, 2012)

Mmm, sushi! Love it! I had a deal with my sister that she had to bring me sushi in the hospital after I had my last baby. I had brought it to her after her last two kids!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm lucky in that the percussionist I work with finally talked his long-time GF into moving in, so rehearsels at his house comes w/ home-made fresh sushi... 

Recently gave her a tortoise of her own, too.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 21, 2012)

+1 for sushi lovers. I grew up on the east coast, how could I not?


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

OMG MEEEEEE!!! My second favorite food! Incredible, crunch, and spider role are my favorites! I go to suzushi they have the best and it's so fresh!


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 26, 2013)

sushi is good stuff


----------



## immayo (Jan 27, 2013)

Sushi is my favorite food! My bf and I get it 1-3 times a week.

PS. Drew since you started this thread have you tried Mizu across from Belmont park? That's my favorite place in San Diego. Their temptation roll is to die for!


----------



## Spn785 (Jan 27, 2013)

I love Sushi too! There is a place by my house (NOT cheap) that I go to any time I am celebrating something. Their Volcano roll with extra ginger and Wasabi is AMAZING!!!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 27, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I eat vegetarian sushi and make it at home with brown rice



Make some for me! One of these days I'll have to try making my own- with brown rice, of course. 
When my boyfriend and I go out for sushi I always get the avocado/cucumber rolls, and salad with ginger dressing...loove that dressing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 28, 2013)

Sushi? Nom nom nom


----------

